# Discounts at WDW area??



## judyjht (Feb 28, 2006)

We are headed to Orange Lake with my daughter, her DH and 3 kids (5, 3 and 1) and was wondering where I shoiuld be looking for deals on Disney and whatever other attractions we might be heading to.  It has been so long - I don't even know what is there now!!  Thoughs ???  TIA


----------



## klynn (Feb 28, 2006)

judyjht said:
			
		

> We are headed to Orange Lake with my daughter, her DH and 3 kids (5, 3 and 1) and was wondering where I shoiuld be looking for deals on Disney and whatever other attractions we might be heading to.  It has been so long - I don't even know what is there now!!  Thoughs ???  TIA



Go to www.disboards.com, www.wdwinfo.com, www.mousesavers.com, and www.allearsnet.com.  You'll find what you need for WDW.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 28, 2006)

for non WDW try

www.orlandoinfo.com
get the magic card

www.floridakiss.com


----------



## katyjill (Mar 2, 2006)

*Magic Card has expired*

I just visited the orlando info website listed above, and it states that the Magic Card offers were only good until February 28, 2006, unless otherwise noted.  I didn't see any that listed an expiration date, so I would assume they are all expired.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 2, 2006)

I send them an email.

so hopefully they will either change the dates or tell me what is happening.

thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 2, 2006)

they got back fast

'Thank you for yrour interest in the Orlando area.  Please provide us
with your mailing address and we will be happy to send you a free
Orlando Official Visitor vacation planning kit including the New Orlando
Magicard.  Please allow 2-3 weeks for delivery for U.S and 4 weeks for
Canada. 

The new offers are on the website mentioned below, they will be valid
until 02/28/07.

For immediate information, you can either visit our website
www.orlandoinfo.com, the only official tourism website for Orlando or
call 800-972-3304 to speak with an official travel counselor daily
8am-7pm EST.


Orlando/Orange County Convention & Visitors Bureau, Inc
8723 International Drive., Ste 101/dft
Orlando, FL 32819
Local: 407-363-5872
www.orlandoinfo.com '


----------



## Bee (Mar 2, 2006)

*WDW Passes*

Southwest Airlines has some good prices on Disney Magic Your Way tickets. Take a look at their website. www.southwest.com

Sandy


----------



## Dave*H (Mar 3, 2006)

Bee said:
			
		

> Southwest Airlines has some good prices on Disney Magic Your Way tickets.


I believe the deals available via the mousesavers.com newsletters are better.  Sign up to the newsletter because there are better deals that way then just going to the website.


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 4, 2006)

*another suggestion to consider...*



			
				Bee said:
			
		

> Southwest Airlines has some good prices on Disney Magic Your Way tickets. Take a look at their website. www.southwest.com
> 
> Sandy



Southwest offers good savings.  Just as good and at times even better is the following www.ticketmania.com.

We bought Arabian Nights tickets from them for $25 per adult all taxes included.

Just another option available to you when doing your research.

frenchieinme


----------



## Bee (Mar 4, 2006)

*WDW Tickets*

I checked with both Ticketmania and Southwest. For my dates Southwest's price was a few dollars less than Ticketmania.

Sandy


----------



## Dave*H (Mar 5, 2006)

Bee said:
			
		

> For my dates Southwest's price was a few dollars less than Ticketmania.


Did you compare with the Ticketmania prices available via the mousesavers.com newsletter?  Those are lower than the regular Ticketmania prices and appear to be lower than the southwest.com prices.


----------



## Bee (Mar 5, 2006)

*WDW Magic Your Way Tics*

Dave,

Yes, I compared the Southwest prices with the Ticketmania prices on Mousesavers. This was about two weeks ago. I always use Mousesavers for car rental car codes and WDW tickets, so I was surprized that Southwest was cheaper than Ticketmania via Mousesavers. 

I just took another look at both sites and your right!  
The price I saw on SW did not include tax, so yes, Ticket Mania is cheaper. Luckily, I have not purchased my WDW tickets yet. 

Thanks for prompting me to take a closer look.

Bee


----------

